

Predicting whether a startup will succeed or fail. - ablutop
http://techzinglive.com/page/463/76-techzing-interview-thomas-thurston-modeling-disruption

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Is this really an hour long audio recording? Anyone got a transcript?

